# safenet sentinel dongle



## codesweat (Apr 10, 2010)

Ok, how bout a challenge. I need a safenet dongle to run a native windows program on freeBSD. Does anyone know where to even start. I have found a few articles but nothing that helps someone of my limited experience.

Brian


----------



## codesweat (Apr 10, 2010)

Sorry let me clarify a little. I am trying to get a safenet sentinel dongle to work in freeBSD. I thought about using NDISwrapper but last I checked they don't do much usb. Im tired and didn't clarify very well in my last post.

Brian


----------

